# all right...what color is this baby?



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

and a few more pics for fun...she is such a little spitfire!


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Palomino. She _could_ be a buckskin, but I don't see it. It's not unusual for palomino to present really red as a foal.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I am not a color afficiando, nor do I care about the terms. But this cutey is colored cute!


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

Chiilaa said:


> Palomino. She _could_ be a buckskin, but I don't see it. It's not unusual for palomino to present really red as a foal.


Her owner will be thrilled. She is really,really hoping she won't turn chestnut 



waresbear said:


> I am not a color afficiando, nor do I care about the terms. *But this cutey is colored cute*!


I agree! She is such an adorable and friendly little filly


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

With a double dilute as the daddy, baby can only ever be a dilute.


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

...would that change if daddy was cremello and not Perlino?. I can't remember for 100%, but they may have said cremello. I remember there was a chance for chestnut I'm pretty sure...

Bad memory...too many concussions...lol...sorry


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

With dad being a double dilute, his foals will always inherit one copy of the cream gene. So she's either palomino or buckskin (or smokey black which this foal obviously is not) Im guessing the foal is palomino. The reddish tint will shed out with the foal coat and become more golden as the foal ages. Baby is sooo adorable.


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

Thanks for the quick answers everyone! I'll let her soon to be very happy owner know


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Piaffe said:


> ...would that change if daddy was cremello and not Perlino?. I can't remember for 100%, but they may have said cremello. I remember there was a chance for chestnut I'm pretty sure...
> 
> Bad memory...too many concussions...lol...sorry


No. Cremello is sorrel/chestnut with 2 dilute genes, and perlino is bay with 2 dilute genes. If there was a chance it would be chestnut, sire was either palomino or buckskin (only 1 dilute gene) or someone didnt understand equine color genetics.


----------



## platinumspurs (Apr 10, 2012)

I'm not 100 percent sure but I would call it a Red Dun, because of the just visible dorsal stripe and red tail.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Platinum - baby cannot be a dun. Neither parent is dun, and you need a dun gene from somewhere - it can't "hide".


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

Neither parent is dun. Her sire was either cremello or Perlino...thinking Perlino still. And dam is a chestnut. 

Thanks again everyone!


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

platinumspurs said:


> I'm not 100 percent sure but I would call it a Red Dun, because of the just visible dorsal stripe and red tail.


Either the sire or dam would have to be dun in order for foal to be a dun. Without seeing the sire its impossible for us to know if it was a "perlino dun" but mom is chestnut. Besides that, cremello/perlino cant sire a chestnut/sorrel with is what a red dun is. Chestnut/sorrel + dun.

This foals dorsal is just counter shading and the tail will lose the red tint when baby hair sheds.


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

I can say without a doubt her color is CUTE  Not very helpful, but entirely true hehehehh


----------

